# Are gold dojo loaches Schooling?



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am not to sure on this but are gold dojo loaches schooling?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

They very much enjoy being together! I have 3 in my goldfish tank. They dont necessarily school, but are always laying next to eachother, or rolling around in playfull behavior. The more you have the better.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

School, no.

They kind of shoal together from what I've heard.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Shoal together? The term would be used if they actually group around which they do not. It falls to our perception than the fish's that they do. They're fine kept singly compared to other species.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Shoal together? The term would be used if they actually group around which they do not. It falls to our perception than the fish's that they do. They're fine kept singly compared to other species.


I should have gone more in depth... I meant that they somewhat interact with each other, but nothing like species of danios or barbs.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help :-D


----------

